# Interested in skip tooth history



## Mr. Kool (Jan 8, 2015)

Sorry again for my lack of knowledge but I would like to understand the pros and cons of skip tooth, when did it ended, etc.... If someone knows about it thank you to teach me.


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a mid 1950's JC Higgins with original skip tooth chain. I don't think there were to many after that. It was more expensive to make with two sizes of links. With a 1/2 " pitch chain all the links are the same and cheaper to make.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 8, 2015)

Skip tooth was a refinement of the early block roller chain. America was the last to use it, into early 1955! Since the early 30's, what we call modern 1/2" pitch chain was offered on some deluxe bikes, especially Monark, Westfield, and Schwinn.


----------



## Mr. Kool (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you for your anwers.


----------



## morton (Jan 9, 2015)

*My circa 1936 Columbia has 1/2" pitch*

But its seems heavy/bulky compared to most 1/2 inch chains.....anyone know why?  Perhaps a transition so buyers back in the day would think the new pitch wasn't just a cheap imitation of a "real" chain?

Chain ring and cog fit "modern" chains fine.


----------



## videoranger (Jan 9, 2015)

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/extras/inch-pitch-block-chain.html
Interesting article on 1 inch pitch block chain use on track bikes.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 9, 2015)

morton said:


> But its seems heavy/bulky compared to most 1/2 inch chains.....anyone know why?  Perhaps a transition so buyers back in the day would think the new pitch wasn't just a cheap imitation of a "real" chain?
> 
> Chain right and cog fit "modern" chains fine.




Better check closely, in the 30s, Columbias were often outfitted with 1/2" x 3/16" heavy duty chains and sprockets to match. The chain is wider than the 1/8" wide 1/2" chains than became the standard.


----------



## sam (Jan 9, 2015)

Inch pitch chain is rated at a higher strength than 1/2 inch pitch. Chain was made for other machines than bicycles. I think someone said the Army required inch pitch chain for WW1. and it became the norm after that.


----------

